# [SOLVED] Can move desktop items



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello I need some help I've tried everything and still can't move my desktop icons. I've tried turning off windows visual stuff and the auto icon arrangement thing by right clicking the desktop. 

I've also tried using a bat. file to fix the issue. Still nothing.

What should I do?

I had a virus on system last night that I erased with Acronis I fully erased the hdd. I just had my yahoo email and steam account stolen pretty much powerless at this point.

I have Kaspersky Internet Security and it can't find any type of virus on my machine. 

I really need some help fixing this issue with my icons. 

Thank you,
dEv


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

If you right click the desktop and go to View, then make sure that Auto arrange icons is turned off.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cant move desktop items*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If you right click the desktop and go to View, then make sure that Auto arrange icons is turned off.


I did that.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

I've tried everything I can't drag icons nor can I drag icons from an external hard drive to my main drive. If you read what I posted I had already tried what you asked. Im getting really frustrated here.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

Does the issue work in Safe mode?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can move desktop items*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Does the issue work in Safe mode?


Can't move anything in safe mode either.

I'm not sure what to do.... Should I re-install my OS again because I just restored it yesterday..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

If you don't care about a reinstall it would be the easiest option.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

Right click the desktop and choose *View *and Uncheck *Auto Arrange Icosns *and* Auto Align Icons to Grid. *


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can move desktop items*



spunk.funk said:


> Right click the desktop and choose *View *and Uncheck *Auto Arrange Icosns *and* Auto Align Icons to Grid. *












That would be the first thing I ever tried and it doesn't do anything. I just can NOT move my icons at all. The only way I can move something is to copy and paste it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

Try hitting Esc key 3 times: Can't move shortcut icons on my desktop to different locations on - Microsoft Community


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

Doesnt work.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

If you could I would reinstall Windows.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can move desktop items*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If you could I would reinstall Windows.


I did.....


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

Even after a second reinstall of windows this still doesn't work?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

Hi try running sfc offline SFC /SCANNOW Command - Run in Windows 8


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can move desktop items*



joeten said:


> Hi try running sfc offline SFC /SCANNOW Command - Run in Windows 8


I ran that. It said everything was fine.

and yes after the 2nd install of windows it still doesn't allow me to move my icons. I think its a windows update doing it.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

Could Stardock DreamMaker 3 Deskscapes be causing this issue?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Can move desktop items*

And its fixed I used REVO PRO to finally remove Stardock DreamMaker 3 Deskscapes from my computer and registry. Then I rebooted and issue was fixed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad that solved the issue!


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Glad that solved the issue!


Me too and thanks for the help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good job well done


----------

